# Crayfish questions



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I was wondering if 2 crayfish would be ok in a 20 gallon long? i'm not too worried about the fish because the smallest is as large as the crayfish i have now, I am mostly wondering if I add a second crayfish would the two fo them kill each other or would they get along? And to piggy back on that question would it be wise to keep a male and a female, and if so how do you sex crayfish?

Loha please don't say lift up thier cray-scirts and take a peek... =]


----------

